# chloramine



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So........ what should we use if we do large or frequent water changes.

I too fuill the tank up using a python. I do not want to do buckets. So in my case while filling up the tank i would add the solutions into the water too. I have a 60g. So if the direction says 1tsp per 10g. Do i put all put 6tsp in all at one time while the tank is still filling up or should i do it periodicaly?

Thanks mister don


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes the time for chorlamine is gonna hit the water in FEB! A few more days!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I add in the Tap Water Conditioner everytime I change any water, as I'm filling the tank I add the conditioner in (all at one time, 1 drop/gal or 1/4 tsp/20gal ) and it mixes in with the "new water" ... never had a problem.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You can use a regular dechlorinator at twice the dosage to break the chlorine-ammonia bond in chloramine. The ammonia should be handled with no problems in an established tank by the nitrifiers. Thus, small and frequent water changes should not be a problem. If you plan on doing larger water changes (over 30%), I would use a water conditioner that detoxifies ammonia as it dechlorinates/dechloraminates (if that's a word...).


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So should i add the dechlorinator or conditioner all at once while the tank is filling up with water or do it periodically?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

add it while adding the water..and i believe chorlamine is already being used in our water system..(since last year they have been adding it to the water system as a test)..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

no i mean should i added all all of the solution needed at once while filling the water or just do it periodically when filling in water? IE: 1tsp every 5 mins?


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i would do it all at once


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

and add only the amount to match the amount of water you are putting in not by tank size.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> I add in the Tap Water Conditioner everytime I change any water, as I'm filling the tank I add the conditioner in (all at one time, 1 drop/gal or 1/4 tsp/20gal ) and it mixes in with the "new water" ... never had a problem.


 hmm really? ive heard otherwise...no harm in experimenting!







think ill try that out..THANKS


----------

